# Brauche Tips für fischen um Ibiza



## Trollvater (27. Februar 2002)

Hallo Sportsfreunde ich brauche Eure Hilfe.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat eine Einladung auf die Insel Ibiza bekommen.Dort verfüget Er auch über ein Boot,da  auch Er Sportfischer ist, fragte Er mich was man dort fangen kann und wie.Leider war ich noch nicht dort und konnte Ihm Seine Frage nicht beantworten.Aber ich denke im Board gibt
es bestimmt Hilfe .


----------



## PUCK (28. Februar 2002)

Hallo Sportsfreund!
Ich war letztes Jahr 2 mal in Ibiza und habe beim Schleppen Wobbler und Sardinen-Blinker eingesetzt. Im Juni war es nicht besonders erfolgreich. Pro Ausfahrt ein oder zwei Fischlein, wobei ein Petermännchen von 50 cm noch der grösste war. Aber im Oktober hat es geknallt. Bei jeder Ausfahrt, Barakudas, Doraden, Zahnbrassen und Bonitos. Wir haben immer an der Es Vedra geschleppt (1-3 Meter tief). Barakudas jagen in Schwärmen, wenn also einer gebissen hat, dann die Stelle ruhig mehrfach befischen. Im Moment wird wohl aber wieder weniger gefangen.

Wenn beim Schleppen nichts geht (Sommer), dann macht es trotzdem Spass mit leichter Forellengarnitur auf Goldstriemen oder Obladen(Bandbrassen) zu angeln. In einer Bucht ankern. Weissbrot ins Wasser werfen und warten bis die Brassen sich aufs Brot stürzen (kann 5 Minuten dauern). Dann mit Wasserkugel und Teigkugel am 10er Hacken und 18er Vorfach genau in die fresswütende Menge. Obwohl die grössten Fische nur 30 cm lang sind, Bremse fein einstellen, denn im Drill sind sie nicht zu vergleichen mit unseren "lahmen" Forellen.

Gruss
Puck


----------



## Trollvater (28. Februar 2002)

> _Original von PUCK _
> Hallo Sportsfreund!
> Ich war letztes Jahr 2 mal in Ibiza und habe beim Schleppen Wobbler und Sardinen-Blinker eingesetzt. Im Juni war es nicht besonders erfolgreich. Pro Ausfahrt ein oder zwei Fischlein, wobei ein Petermännchen von 50 cm noch der grösste war. Aber im Oktober hat es geknallt. Bei jeder Ausfahrt, Barakudas, Doraden, Zahnbrassen und Bonitos. Wir haben immer an der Es Vedra geschleppt (1-3 Meter tief). Barakudas jagen in Schwärmen, wenn also einer gebissen hat, dann die Stelle ruhig mehrfach befischen. Im Moment wird wohl aber wieder weniger gefangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## PUCK (1. März 2002)

Habe ich beides nicht ausprobiert aber ich weiss, dass es in den Häfen grosse Meeräschen gibt, die mit Brot an 2-5 Drillingshacken gefangen werden. Ist nicht gerade meisterliche Fischerkunst aber: Andere Länder, andere Sitten.
Als Naturköder sind wohl Tintenfischstücke oder Sardinen sehr fängig. Pilken mit Krabbenfleisch soll auch ok sein. Wenn Dein Freund eingeladen wurde, sollten die Bootsbesitzer aber auch gute Tips abgeben. 

Ich habe heute gehört, dass ordentlich Sturm sein soll auf Ibiza. Also gehört ein Eimer ins Gepäck :v 

Gruss
Puck


----------

